# gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!



## ZANDERTHOR (2. Januar 2013)

hallo liebe mitangler!

mein kumpel und ich suchen für die kommende saison ein passendes ruderboot für uns! es soll so um die 3,50 bis 4,00m betragen! da auf unserem vereinssee ausschließlich rudern bis jetzt erlaubt ist soll es sich natürlich auch leicht rudern und gut im wasser liegen! schön wäre es auch wenn das boot die möglichkeit hätte es auch mit einem aussenborder zu versehen!

habt ihr evtl ein paar tippps oder links wo man günstig gebrauchte boote bekommen kann? oder habt ihr evtl eins oder kennt ihr jemanden der eins verkaufen möchte? es kann auch leicht reperaturbedürftig sein! wir würden das dann fertig restaurieren! der preis sollte so bis 500euro betragen!

wir kommen aus kiel! sind aber auch gern bereit ein paar kilometerchen für die abholung zu fahren!

ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!

mfg jan


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

Da kannst du hier:

http://www.boot24.com/

oder hier mal schauen:

http://www.marktplaats.nl/c/watersport-en-boten/c976.html

Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

schon mall ebay kleinanzeigen #c durchgeschaut ????


----------



## simmi321 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

www.botenkoop.nl


----------



## Dikay (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

Moin, 
ich habe dieses gekauft in 335cm länge:
http://www.fangboot.de/bluebyu.html

Ist für die Angelei auf dem Vereinssee völlig ausreichend, motorisierbar bis 6 PS, Staufächer vorne und hinten....
Am besten selber lesen, steht alles auf der Seite, inkl. Testbericht von Rute&Rolle.

Achja, die Aufnahme für die Ruder sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, kein Plan wie die dinger heissen aber ist ne Zapfenverbindung welche nur in einer Stellung eingeführt werden kann, so fallen die Paddel nicht heraus.

Gruß


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

erstmal vielen dank für die nützliche hilfe! 

ja dikay an das hab ich auch gedacht! wie sind dennn deine erfahrung damit in sachen rudern? lässt es sich vielleicht auch mit nem 10ps aussenborder betreiben? 

und noch ne frage: wir fahren drei-viermal im jahr an den bodden und würden das denn auch ganze gerne mitnehmen! eignet es sich bei ruhigerem wetter auf dem kubitzer bodden oder dem strelasund?


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*



Dikay schrieb:


> Achja, die Aufnahme für die Ruder sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, kein Plan wie die dinger heissen aber ist ne Zapfenverbindung welche nur in einer Stellung eingeführt werden kann, so fallen die Paddel nicht heraus.
> 
> Gruß


 


Die heißen Ruderdollen.

zb. http://www.svb.de/ruderdollen.html



lg |wavey:


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

achso und ne kleine anmerkung! gerne kann das boot auch länger sein als 4m!


----------



## Dikay (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*



ZANDERTHOR schrieb:


> erstmal vielen dank für die nützliche hilfe!
> 
> ja dikay an das hab ich auch gedacht! wie sind dennn deine erfahrung damit in sachen rudern? lässt es sich vielleicht auch mit nem 10ps aussenborder betreiben?



Es ist laut Konformitätserklärung bis 6 PS zugelassen, mehr ist durchaus möglich, würde ich aber nicht riskieren. Bei der Bootslänge und Gewicht sollten 6 PS ausreichen. 



ZANDERTHOR schrieb:


> und noch ne frage: wir fahren drei-viermal im jahr an den bodden und  würden das denn auch ganze gerne mitnehmen! eignet es sich bei ruhigerem  wetter auf dem kubitzer bodden oder dem strelasund?



Ich war mit dem Boot noch nicht dort, wobei solange das Wasser ruhig ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Allerg´dings würde ich, auch bei leichten Wellen das weite suchen


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

Ich kann eigentlich nur den Anka aus der DDR empfehlen , weil ich bisher noch keine anderen Ruderboote genutzt habe . Er ist für zwei personen eigentlich völlig ausreichend ( es sei denn ihr schleppt unmengen an Ausrüstung mit euch) . Das boot ist auch mit zwei Mann leicht zu wässern und m winter genauso leicht wieder zu entnehmen. Ich schaffe das zur not auch allein. Für die angegebenen 500 Ocken sollte da auf jeden fall was gehen. Wie oben schon geraten einfach bei Ebay reinschauen. #h


----------



## Potti87 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*

Hi, vllt. wäre sowas was du suchst

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gfk-angelboot-mit-hafentrailer/94348342-211-118


----------



## Pitti (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: gfk ruderboot bis 4m gesucht!!!*



ZANDERTHOR schrieb:


> hallo liebe mitangler!
> 
> mein kumpel und ich suchen für die kommende saison ein passendes ruderboot für uns! es soll so um die 3,50 bis 4,00m betragen! da auf unserem vereinssee ausschließlich rudern bis jetzt erlaubt ist soll es sich natürlich auch leicht rudern und gut im wasser liegen! schön wäre es auch wenn das boot die möglichkeit hätte es auch mit einem aussenborder zu versehen!
> 
> ...


 
Schau Dir das mal an: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item5631ca95d5

Reparieren kann auch ganz schön teuer werden bei einem gebrauchten Boot wenn man kaum Ahnung hat. So ist es mir jedenfalls ergangen. Gruß Pitti

#h


----------

